# How Much Coconut Milk Powder?



## Mom2LilMan (Nov 18, 2013)

I love to make a coconut oil/coconut milk salt soap, but I'd like to try POWDERED coconut milk.  How much to use?

I have searched and have found 1 Tbsp. ppo.  But that's 32 Tbsp. for my 32 oz. of coconut oil, which, if my math is correct, works out to be 2 cups of coconut milk.  That seems like a lot?!

I'd be willing to try a different recipe with the coconut milk powder if anyone wants to offer one, but I prefer as few ingredients as possible.

I'd appreciate any help you can offer!  THANKS!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 18, 2013)

At 1 Tbsp ppo it would be 2 Tbsp for 32 oz of oils.    I generally follow the instructions on the package to make it full strength and add the powder to my oils and mix the lye with water.


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Nov 19, 2013)

OMGolly!  You are right!  I knew I was doing something wrong with my math!    Thank you!

How you do it is great too.  Thanks!


----------



## Trinidad Kelly (Jan 15, 2021)

Mom2LilMan said:


> I love to make a coconut oil/coconut milk salt soap, but I'd like to try POWDERED coconut milk.  How much to use?
> 
> I have searched and have found 1 Tbsp. ppo.  But that's 32 Tbsp. for my 32 oz. of coconut oil, which, if my math is correct, works out to be 2 cups of coconut milk.  That seems like a lot?!
> 
> ...


----------



## SPowers (Jan 15, 2021)

I use coconut milk powder frequently -  I use 1 good TBS for 1000 gr of oil.


----------

